# WANTED - STEINHART OCEAN ONE GMT WITH PEPSI BEZEL



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

As above. Always regretted letting mine go a couple of years ago and would like to replace it. Please PM me if you've got one you would like to move on.

Rob


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Still looking.


----------

